# Pistons @ Raptors, April 3rd



## Turkish Delight

<center>
















*Detroit Pistons* (45-27) @ *Toronto Raptors* (30-42)
April 3rd, 2005, 6:00PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BILLUPS, CHAUNCEY" TITLE="BILLUPS, CHAUNCEY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/BILLUPS, CHAUNCEY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HAMILTON, RICHARD" TITLE="HAMILTON, RICHARD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/HAMILTON, RICHARD.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PRINCE, TAYSHAUN" TITLE="PRINCE, TAYSHAUN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/PRINCE, TAYSHAUN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALLACE, RASHEED" TITLE="WALLACE, RASHEED" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/WALLACE, RASHEED.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WALLACE, BEN" TITLE="WALLACE, BEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/pistons/WALLACE, BEN.jpg">
*Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## madman

I expect us to lose, they just have too much weapons for us

Det - 95
Tor - 86


----------



## Turkish Delight

Remember guys, 1000 uCash points to whoever gets the closest prediction.
I say: 

Toronto 98
Detroit 96


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH

raps - 99
pistons - 95

donny 24 points, 12 rebounds 6/8 for 3.
bosh 16,9,3 blocks.
rose 21 points.
rafer 15,5,6.

billups 22 points 7 assists.
hamilton 25 points.
big ben 17 rebounds.
rasheed 15,12.

book it! :biggrin:


----------



## TDrake

I'll take the Raps: 97-93

Hopefully, Detroit's looking ahead to the playoffs and the Raps will play a good team game now that they're back home. :wlift:


----------



## Turkish Delight

This should be a close game since the Raptors are 21-13 at home, while the Pistons are 17-18 on the road. Donyell always plays well against the Pistons, so hopefully Sunday will be no different.


----------



## speedythief

Pistons 94
Raptors 83


----------



## Slasher

98-88, Pistons win.


----------



## JS03

Raptors 104
Pistons 102


----------



## adhir1

i think we are gonna get blwn out in this game....to beat the pistons we are gonna have to play the best ball of the season....and that is just not gonna happen with all this feuiding with rafer and jalen (whether its tru or not) and after this game emotions are gonna run wild...and were gonna see something else bad happen in the locker room...

im gonna 96-75 pistons


----------



## Turkish Delight

I think we can stand a chance. Last time around in Detroit, we kept it relatively close without Chris Bosh in the lineup. This time it's in the ACC, the Pistons aren't a very good team on the road, and we have Chris Bosh in the lineup. I think it'll be a close game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Pistons 94
Raptors 86

I think we'll keep the score close, but they'll still dominate us with their defensive style of play. I mean, we are playing bad basketball right now.. even though we won the charlotte game, we didn't play well.. it was because it was the bobcats..


----------



## ansoncarter

Pistons 102
Raps 95


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> Pistons 94
> Raptors 86
> 
> I think we'll keep the score close, but they'll still dominate us with their defensive style of play. I mean, we are playing bad basketball right now.. even though we won the charlotte game, we didn't play well.. it was because it was the bobcats..


We were lucky that we had those shots going down for us last night. If not, it could have been a totally different game. Another reason why we won is because we barely turned the ball over. 
If we are to beat Detroit, we're going to have to spread the ball around a lot more, and find those open teammates, because Detroit will surely limit a lot of the easy shot opportunities that we had against Charlotte.


----------



## BBB

I don't see us winning this game at all. 

Pistons seems to have picked up their game, after a recent slide (4 losses in 5 games), and will be on a 2 game winning streak coming into this game (winning by double digits in both games). Still, I'd like to see a close game, with Bosh leading the way vs the Wallaces. 

Pistons 95-90 Raptors


----------



## Turkish Delight

What I'm really hoping for is Bosh to get a good game, as you said BBB.
It would be great to see him end the season as a 17 9 player.


----------



## JS03

hey.. I just noticed something, Turk started the game thread... he's taking over the Raps board.. :starwars: :biggrin: good job


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> What I'm really hoping for is Bosh to get a good game, as you said BBB.
> It would be great to see him end the season as a 17 9 player.


Right now he's at 8.9155 rebounds per contest and 16.6761 points per game.

In order to finish at 17/9, he needs to go 20/10 for the rest of the year (10 games).


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hey.. I just noticed something, Turk started the game thread... he's taking over the Raps board.. :starwars: :biggrin: good job


Heh, nah I'm not. 
I was bored this morning, and had nothing to do, and since the game thread wasn't up yet I decided to make the thread. 
I hope speedy didn't mind.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Right now he's at 8.9155 rebounds per contest and 16.6761 points per game.
> 
> In order to finish at 17/9, he needs to go 20/10 for the rest of the year (10 games).


Nice calculations. 
20/10 ? That seems a little high to me. He's been playing great the last few games, but it's going to be hard for him to continue playing at this level for the rest of the season.


----------



## speedythief

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> hey.. I just noticed something, Turk started the game thread... he's taking over the Raps board.. :starwars: :biggrin: good job


Yeah, I noticed that too. Good. The thread format is alright and easy to use, so as long as the poster uses that format, it doesn't really matter who makes the thread. But it shouldn't be made until the last game is concluded.


----------



## speedythief

Turkish Delight said:


> Nice calculations.
> 20/10 ? That seems a little high to me. He's been playing great the last few games, but it's going to be hard for him to continue playing at this level for the rest of the season.


Actually I think he can go 19/10, my bad.


----------



## Turkish Delight

speedythief said:


> Actually I think he can go 19/10, my bad.


Oh okay, that is a little more reasonable. 
We'll see how it goes, he really ended last season on a high note. Hopefully this year will be the same.


----------



## notorious

pistons 102
raptors 85


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm glad to see that more and more people are participating in the game threads. Keep it up guys, everyone is welcome to participate.
Anyone who participates in the play by play action will get rep points from me.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Raps 100-92


----------



## Turkish Delight

I think I should keep track of the guess the score winners, and see who has the most correct guesses at the end of the season.
It might be too late for this season though.


----------



## Petey

vBookie Event 

Pistons favored by 3.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

Petey said:


> vBookie Event
> 
> Pistons favored by 3.
> 
> -Petey


Only 3? 
It's understandable considering the fact that they aren't that good on the road.
2000 on the Raptors.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Here's another prize I'm adding for this game thread.
The person with the most posts in this thread relating to the game gets 500 points from me.
Get posting!


----------



## -James-

Pistons 101
Raptors 86


----------



## madman

the only way we are going to win this game is if rafer can get out of this assist funk that he seems to be in and distribute the ball. However i will defend him on one part sometimes we just cant seem to make shots so it seems like his assists are down, when no one is making shots when they get the ball from him.

Also we are going to need a big game from our bigs. Bosh, Hoffa, Yell and Bonner are all gonna have their hands full. Sheed is a tough matchup for Bosh, so look for Yell to take him once hoffa leaves. Also we need Bonner to start making shots again


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that the Raptors will have three players with 20 or more points tonight:

Rose, Marshall and Bosh.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

I don't see the raps coming close in this one.

107-89 Pistons


----------



## Turkish Delight

Whenever I'm posting some of the play by play info during the game, I see about 6 or 7 people in this thread just reading.
Come on guys get involved!
Rep points to all who participates, and uCash points to the person with the most posts in this thread.
Get involved!


----------



## TDrake

I hope Hoffa plays a decent game - I though he looked more poised in the Bobcats game :whoknows:


----------



## Turkish Delight

TDrake said:


> I hope Hoffa plays a decent game - I though he looked more poised in the Bobcats game :whoknows:


He'll have a tough time with Detroit's front court though. Last time against Detroit he was pretty much invisible, but I remember he felt a little sick that day so that could explain why. Hopefully he can come out strong this time around.


----------



## BBB

This would be the perfect opportunity for Hoffa to show what he's really capable of! Imagine this, dropping 20/10 on the Wallaces... Talk about a breakout game, man! 

:angel:


----------



## Turkish Delight

BBB said:


> This would be the perfect opportunity for Hoffa to show what he's really capable of! Imagine this, dropping 20/10 on the Wallaces... Talk about a breakout game, man!
> 
> :angel:


If Hoffa has a 20 10 game tonight, I will give everyone who posts in this game thread 1000 points.
:biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Raptors 88
Pistons 81


----------



## PetroToZoran

Pistons - 87
Raptors - 84


----------



## fruitcake

i dont expect you guys to knock off the defending champs...but the game will be relatively close

Pistons: 86
Raptors: 79


----------



## hellrazor

Pistons - 95
Raptor - 83


----------



## X-Factor

*Score:* 
Pistons: 81
Raptors: 73
*Leading Scorers:*
Pistons: Hamilton: 24
Raptors: Marshall: 19
*Leading Rebounders:*
Pistons: B. Wallace: 17
Raptors: Bosh: 11
*Leading Assisters:*
Pistons: Billups: 7
Raptors: Rose: 5


----------



## Pejavlade

Raptors 87
Pistons 91

Rafer 20pts 4reb 7asts
Donyell 15pts 8rebs

Rip 24pts 6reb 8asts


----------



## Turkish Delight

With the number of people posting their predictions, I wouldn't be surprised if accidentally, two people have an identical prediction.


----------



## Copper

I enjoy watching the Pistons play the Raps cause I am amazed at how much Donyell steps his game up against us for some reason. I am sure he wishes he could play us every night. Although I dont think you have enough to win I will predict a game within 10 pts.
Pistons 93 Raps 88
Tay 24 pts
Rose 28


----------



## BBB

Okay, you know what. Instead of having Hoffa go up against the Wallaces, I want to see him go 1 on 1 against Darko!


----------



## JS03

BBB said:


> Okay, you know what. Instead of having Hoffa go up against the Wallaces, I want to see him go 1 on 1 against Darko!


hheh... hoffa vs. Darko.. I'd like to see that also..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Nice avatar Juzt_SicK03. 
Hope to see you in the game thread tonight.


----------



## Marshall_42

Raptors 101
Pistons 91


----------



## KingHandles

Pistons-108
Raptors-95


----------



## madman

Has anyone heard about Loren Woods' status?


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Has anyone heard about Loren Woods' status?


Isn't he still on the IL?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Raps 87
Pistons 75


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Isn't he still on the IL?


yeah but is he going to play this year on not?


----------



## madman

Ill post everyone's prediction to make it easier on you guys to tell who wins hold on


----------



## TOballer

Pistons 86
Raps 81


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Ill post everyone's prediction to make it easier on you guys to tell who wins hold on


That's a good idea.
Last time it took me quite awhile going through each page to find everyone's prediction.


----------



## madman

*Madman*
Det - 95
Tor - 86

*Turkish Delight*
Toronto 98
Detroit 96

*sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH *
raps - 99
pistons - 95

*TDrake *
Raptors 97 
Pistons 93

*Speedytheif*
Pistons 94
Raptors 83

*Slasher *
Pistons 98 
Raptors 88

*Just_sick03*
Raptors 104
Pistons 102

*Adhir1*
Pistons 96 
Raptors 75 

*vigalante*
Pistons 94
Raptors 86

*Ansoncarter*
Pistons 102
Raps 95

*BBB*
Pistons 95 
Raptors 90 

*Notorious*
pistons 102
raptors 85

*vi3t_boi11 *
Raptors 100
Pistons 92

*-James-*
Pistons 101
Raptors 86

*laydee-bawla22*
Pistons 107 
Raptors 89

*Pacers Fan *
Raptors 88
Pistons 81

*PetroToZoran*
Pistons - 87
Raptors - 84

*fruitcake*
Pistons: 86
Raptors: 79

*hellrazor*
Pistons - 95
Raptor - 83

*X-factor*
Pistons: 81
Raptors: 73

*Pejavalde*
Raptors 87
Pistons 91

*Copper*
Pistons 93 
Raptors 88

*Marshall_42*
Raptors 101
Pistons 91

*WestSydeBalla*
Pistons-108
Raptors-95

*BaLLiStiX17 *
Raps 87
Pistons 75

*TOballer*
Pistons 86
Raps 81


----------



## Turkish Delight

Is that it Madman? 
Did you double check?


----------



## Turkish Delight

When are they going to change that Kid Rock song?
God.


----------



## JS03

Kidd Rock!!! sick song :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Good to see Brown back and coaching again.


----------



## madman

My X-factors are Bonner and McDyess. If Bonner can break he little funk it would be a huge help. Well Leo just said why AM is my X-factor, he can dominate the boards if he wants when Big Ben or Sheed dont.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Is that it Madman?
> Did you double check?


No but im pretty sure


----------



## JS03

Start of Game
1st Quarter
Pistons ball...


----------



## Crossword

This should be a tough one, what with Larry Brown back. Tip-off just started, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wallace easily lays it in over Araujo.
That looked ugly but it worked.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh gets denied, but MoPete bails us out with a 3.


----------



## madman

Peterson starting off hot at home with a bucket


----------



## JS03

Morris Peterson with the three pointer.. swish


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh gets blocked by Rasheed, recovers, dishes it to Mo Pete and he hits from beyond the arc.
3-2 Raptors.


----------



## Crossword

Sheed hits the J, 3-2 Raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rasheeds hits over Bosh.
I don't know how we're going to contain this front court tonight, but we're going to have to find a way.


----------



## Crossword

DAMN... Bosh with a NASTY dunk!


----------



## JS03

Oh My Bosh!!!!!! sick dunk


----------



## Crossword

Nice shot by Prince...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh with a moinster dunk!
That deserves a replay.


----------



## JS03

rafer with the miss... pass it please..


----------



## Crossword

Rushed 3 by Alston... not a good shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer needs to spread the ball around.


----------



## madman

good d by hoffa on Big Ben forcing a missed shot


----------



## Crossword

Bosh is doing a real good job demanding the ball so far.


----------



## madman

Great movement but a rushed shot by MO


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ugly shot by Peterson.
What was that?


----------



## Crossword

Mo WAY off on that 3. Hit the top of the backboard.


----------



## JS03

Time Out Raptors
Raps 5
Pistons 8


----------



## madman

Wallace with a 1 handed power dunk 8-5 pistons going into the first time out


----------



## Crossword

Timeout, Detroit up 8-5. Raptors not taking this very seriously.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh is doing a real good job demanding the ball so far.


Hopefully that dunk will get him going.
We're going to need him to have a big game if we're going to stand a chance in this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Leo is right, we were hitting a lot of our shots against Charlotte, but they weren't really good shots, and that won't work against the Pistons.
We're going to have to move the ball around and get those open looks if we're going to stand a chance in this game.


----------



## JS03

We gotta keep passing the rock to Cb4.


----------



## madman

TSN showing 2 basketball games they must really miss hockey  here we go coming out of the Timeout


----------



## JS03

Dang those are awesome numbers on the road


----------



## Crossword

Nice rebound and score by Hoffa.


----------



## madman

Bad shot by rose but Hoffa gets the offensive board and puts it in


----------



## Turkish Delight

Araujo gets the offensive rebound, hesitates but gets it to go.
Hopefully that can get the big man going.


----------



## Crossword

No basket for the Pistons. Let's see if the Raps can capitalize.


----------



## adhir1

offensive goaltend...done see those too often....


----------



## madman

Wow we bailed out billups on that drive


----------



## JS03

Billups fouled, will be shooting 2


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh fouled by Wallace, will be shooting 2.


----------



## madman

Good play by bosh drawing the foul on sheed


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh pump fakes, and gets Rasheed to commit the foul. He'll shoot two.


----------



## JS03

Dang, Sick dunk by Wallace...


----------



## madman

Another dunk, by the pistons.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ben Wallace with an unbelievable dunk!
Wow.


----------



## Crossword

Pistons trying to pull away... 12-8


----------



## madman

Bosh answers back with a mid ranger


----------



## JS03

Cb4 with the Reply...2 points


----------



## Crossword

But Bosh comes back with the J


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh answers back with a bucket of his own, but what's going on.
We can't defend.


----------



## Crossword

Detroit dunking all over us.


----------



## madman

another dunk by detroit we need to play zone a bit and hoffa hits


----------



## JS03

Sweet shot by Hoffa. 2 points


----------



## Crossword

Hoffa drains the J.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa hits it.
Both teams are shooting pretty well.
Detroit is shooting 6/7 from the field so far.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors playing sucky defense. Sheed will go to the line.


----------



## madman

Sheed tried another dunk but hoffa fouled him, good play


----------



## Turkish Delight

Detroit is scoring at will right now.
Where's the defense?


----------



## JS03

Good decision by hoffa.


----------



## madman

lets see if bonner can snap out of his funk


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall checks in.
He's a Pistons killer, hopefully he can keep it going tonight.


----------



## JS03

Two threes misses by the raps..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Offensive rebound by Bosh, but a bad shot by Rose.
They need to give it back to Bosh inside.


----------



## madman

Bosh with the offesive board but dont capatilize


----------



## Crossword

Wallace with the rebound. Tough break for the Raps.


----------



## madman

Big ben does what he does best and gets an offensive board


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ben with the offensive rebound. He's averaging 4 per game which is unbelievable. 
Billups pulls up and hits.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh gets fouled trying to take Wallace.


----------



## madman

Billups gets caught reaching in on bosh


----------



## madman

rafer hits a 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

How many times have we given up 30 points in the 1st quarter this season? 
It's 17-12 Pistons with 5:15 left in the game.


----------



## JS03

3 ball jacked up by Alston and gets it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Make that 17-15 Rafer hits from 3.


----------



## madman

Prince sneaks in for the lay up


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer hits again, tough shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Wallace left wide open but he can't hit from beyond the arc.


----------



## JS03

Marshall with the missed hook shot..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rasheed with a 2nd block on Bosh.


----------



## madman

Bosh got stuffed by Sheed on a jumper and prince dunks it on the other end


----------



## madman

Rafer has to stop shooting


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're not getting good shots right now. 
We need to spread the ball.


----------



## madman

good drive by mopete


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson with a nifty play, and he lays it in.
21-19 Pistons.


----------



## JS03

MoPete driving down the lanes and gets it.


----------



## madman

time out detroit 21-19


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen has yet to score.
I'd like to see him get the ball inside.


----------



## JS03

Pistons are shooting 75%, we gotta stop that..


----------



## Turkish Delight

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (8 members and 1 guests)
> Turkish Delight, Mike luvs KG, Juzt_SicK03, madman+, Vinsanity, CJ, GoRaptors, adhir1


Come on guys, don't just look.
Get involved!
Rep points for everyone who posts!


----------



## JS03

Watching those replays are sad....


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are getting exposed on the defensive end right now.
Detroit has 5 dunks already.
Make that 6.


----------



## madman

:curse: another dunk?!?!?


----------



## Crossword

And just as they're showing highlights of Pistons dunks, they do it again on us. Ridiculous.


----------



## madman

7 dunks?!?!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ben with yet another dunk.
What the hell is going on.


----------



## Crossword

AND THEN BEN does it. UGH.


----------



## JS03

3ball for mo Pete..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Peterson with another three.
He has 8 points and 4 boards.


----------



## Crossword

Nice 3 to cut the lead to 3.


----------



## Crossword

Yell loses it, too tough a pass by Jalen.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rasheed with the spin and the score.
It's way too easy for the Pistons right now.


----------



## JS03

Rose with his first basket


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen for three.
He hits.


----------



## DetBNyce

Both teams are playing pretty well offensively. Detroit seemingly can't miss and their frontcourt is playing very well right now.

Alston doesn't know that Tayshaun blocks those layups all the time?


----------



## Crossword

Steal by Rafer, but gets the shot blocked by Prince.... and then Rip nails the 3! OMG.


----------



## madman

Prince with a block and save and rip with a 3


----------



## JS03

damn, that was sick.... Tayshaun...<<crazy.


----------



## Crossword

Now Rafer turns it over... pathetic.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh my goodness.
That was an unbelievable block.
I saw that coming, Alston should have passed it.


----------



## JS03

End of first
32-25 Pistons


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Oh my goodness.
> That was an unbelievable block.
> I saw that coming, Alston should have passed it.


 Yeah but nobody was trailing him or anything, he was all alone.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I really don't get why Rafer didn't pass it, there was a player wide open.
That was a pretty sick block though, and he somehow kept it in play as well.


----------



## Crossword

Anyway it's 32-25 Pistons at the end of 1. What a horrible way to finish off the quarter, it should be much closer than it is.


----------



## JS03

Rafer will be embarrased tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah but nobody was trailing him or anything, he was all alone.


There was someone right behind Prince.


----------



## GoRaptors

This is like the nba all star game festivities contest. The slam dunk vs. the three pointers. I think the slam dunks will win at least 95% of the time.


----------



## Numbed One

Damn, I don't know if I can watch this crap.

The Raptors look horrible.


----------



## DetBNyce

No way I'd think the Pistons would be able to put up a 30 point quarter with Rip only taking one shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Anyway it's 32-25 Pistons at the end of 1. What a horrible way to finish off the quarter, it should be much closer than it is.


Yeah it could have easily been 29-27.
I think at the same time we're pretty lucky.
Our defense has been horrible, and the Pistons have missed some open shots.


----------



## JS03

down by seven, they can catch up..


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Pistons shot 70% in the first quarter.
This is pathetic.


----------



## Crossword

Well they're bound to miss sometimes, they've been on fire regardless of pressure.


----------



## Crossword

I wonder how many of those 13 two point field goals were dunks.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Milt is on the floor now.


----------



## madman

OT: has anyone heard of the Yao Ming movie? if not here is the link


HTML:


http://www.apple.com/trailers/fineline/theyearoftheyao/large.html


----------



## Crossword

Marshall is WIDE OPEN.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Our shot selection is so bad, it can't even be described in words.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> OT: has anyone heard of the Yao Ming movie? if not here is the link
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> http://www.apple.com/trailers/fineline/theyearoftheyao/large.html


 Now why would anyone make that movie?


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with the three..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose hits from behind the arc.
Raptors shooting 5/9 from three.


----------



## Crossword

Jalen finally breaks the slump. 34-28 Pistons.


----------



## madman

Milt with a good drive and foul


----------



## Crossword

Milt with the layup AND ONE.


----------



## Turkish Delight

If we haven't been on fire from three, this game would be really ugly right now.


----------



## JS03

Milt Palcio down the lanes.. And1


----------



## Turkish Delight

Palacio lays it in, plus the foul!


----------



## Crossword

Yeah I didn't think it'd be continuation either. Oh well, I'll take it.


----------



## JS03

Milt makes the free throw.. 3 point game


----------



## Crossword

Wow... Dyess goes glass and banks it in.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Our defense is invisible.


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose with an And1 play.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose with the bucket plus the foul!
He's heating up.


----------



## Crossword

Wow that was possibly the ugliest looking made shot I've ever seen.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

I hate to say it AGAIN.. but with our defense being soft as hell, who wants a little Pape Sow? eh?


----------



## JS03

Jalen Rose makes the Fre throw, 2 point game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose struggled in the beginning of the road trip, but he had a pretty good game against the Bobcats, hopefully he can continue tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Remember him? Lindsey Hunter nails the wide open 3-ball.


----------



## Crossword

Out of bounds, still Pistons ball.


----------



## madman

Jalen with a mid ranger that missed, we are not moving much on defense


----------



## Crossword

M16 entering the game now.


----------



## JS03

Matt Bonner in for MoPete....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hmm my rep power is 0 for some reason.
Raptors need to start playing some defense.


----------



## madman

Hunter with a 3


----------



## JS03

Holy Snap, we can't stop the Pistons


----------



## Crossword

Milt was fouled. Bah.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Hmm my rep power is 0 for some reason.
> Raptors need to start playing some defense.


:laugh:

Great Milt is back


----------



## Crossword

Just some great ball movement by the Pistons.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Hmm my rep power is 0 for some reason.
> Raptors need to start playing some defense.


yeah, why is it "0"
Tayshaun with the 2


----------



## Turkish Delight

This game is getting ugly.
43-34 Pistons.


----------



## madman

Wow milt broken his own ankels :nonono:


----------



## Crossword

Marshall with an off-balance 3. He should stick to set shots.


----------



## Crossword

Time out, and the Pistons are really pulling away now. 43-34 the score.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are getting our butts kicked right now.
If it wasn't for those threes, this would be a blowout.


----------



## JS03

Pistons still shooting around 70%


----------



## Turkish Delight

We can easily come back in this game though.
We've been scoring pretty much at will, but the thing is, Detroit has been as well.
If we can just start to play some defense, I think we'll be fine.


----------



## MLKG

Wow, you know it's not your night when even Lindsey Hunter is making shots.

Toronto is staying in the game at the 3 point line, but I think it might be fools gold right now. Detroit is really clicking like they haven't in awhile.

Rip Hamilton is just carving defenses up, he had 11 assists the other night against the Clippers and now he has 7 four minutes into the second quarter.


----------



## madman

This is ugly we are playing 1 vs 5 basketball, first one to touch it shoots it. No movement whatso ever.


----------



## Turkish Delight

They really need to get rid of that playoff commercial.


----------



## JS03

43-34 Pistons 08:07 remaining


----------



## madman

I highly doubt that the meeting went well


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> They really need to get rid of that playoff commercial.


That commercial is awesome... but they do need to get rid of it...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Prince for three.
This is sad.


----------



## madman

Milt misses a jumper


----------



## JS03

Rose with the window shot..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose lays it in.
That could have been a travel.


----------



## madman

looked like jalen walked there but i'll take it


----------



## Turkish Delight

When is the last time Bosh got the ball?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Loose ball foul on the Raptors.


----------



## madman

Pape sow sighting good sub, if he can get after the boards that will really help us


----------



## JS03

Pape Sow sighting


----------



## madman

Marshall with a missed 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was ugly.
I don't like seeing Palacio post up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Detroit isn't a very good shooting team, if we can just get up on them, they're going to eventually start missing some shots. We also have to limit the offensive rebounds that they're getting.


----------



## JS03

Raps are 5-10 shooting threes.
Pistons 3-7


----------



## madman

Hey i said that the xfactor was mcdyess go me!


----------



## Turkish Delight

This might become the biggest game thread in BBB.net history.
We'll see how things progress.

If the Raptors don't get back in this game, this game thread won't get big as it can be.


----------



## madman

Rose with a nice lay in


----------



## JS03

Marshall great pass to Jalen for the duece


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose lays it in.
He has 13 points already.
He's really trying to us back into the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Matt Bonner for three!
48-41 Pistons.


----------



## JS03

Red Rocket for the three, sweet shot


----------



## madman

Bonner for 3, perhaps a sign to come


----------



## madman

Good D there by Sow to force a fade away miss


----------



## JS03

Sow with the shot, blocked but fouled


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow gets blocked, but he'll go to the line.


----------



## madman

Sow going to the line, any offense from him is a big bonous


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm liking what I'm seeing right now.
We're actually finding open teammates, and we're getting back in this game.


----------



## Crossword

Pape Sow misses the free throw.


----------



## Crossword

Real Ben Wallace vs. Future Ben Wallace? :laugh:


----------



## JS03

Sow with one free throw made


----------



## Crossword

Ben Wallace rejected by the glass...


----------



## madman

Great D by sow again, and Milt drives and gets fouled. I think he should have passed it but whatever


----------



## Turkish Delight

I like Sow's intensity on the defensive end. He wants to block every shot.


----------



## Crossword

Milt going to the line.


----------



## JS03

Milt with 2 free throws made


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> Great D by sow again, and Milt drives and gets fouled. I think he should have passed it but whatever


 You always think he should pass it (I don't blame you).


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors on a 7-0 run.


----------



## JS03

Wallace fouled by Sow...
Raps 8-0 run


----------



## madman

Good foul by sow, i'll tell you one thing, in the future our bigs are gonna be really physical, with Hoffa and Sow


----------



## Turkish Delight

Great decision by Sam Mitchell to get Sow into the game.
I like what I'm seeing right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Detroit's shooting percentage is slowly dropping, but it's still over 50%. We're going to have to continue defending.


----------



## madman

why is that all the bad throw shooters make shots vs us


----------



## JS03

Rose fouled by Tayshaun, and will be shooting two.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose will go to the line.
He's having a solid first half for himself.


----------



## madman

good D by milt there forcing a TO


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hamilton called for travelling.
Raptors ball.
Timeout.


----------



## JS03

Turnover Pistons.
Pistons with a 5 point lead


----------



## Crossword

Raptors staying tough and hanging in there. Only down 5 right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The momentum is really starting to swing right now.
We need to take advantage.


----------



## madman

TO detroit 50-45 Raps ball


----------



## JS03

Pistons are now shooting around 56%.. good "D" by the raps


----------



## Turkish Delight

We almost have 300 posts in this thread and it's not even half time yet.
Come on guys, get involved!
We need more people posting in here.


----------



## madman

Hey im gonna be at the game vs memphis


----------



## Crossword

Not good... just better.


----------



## Crossword

The Junos are tonight? News to me...


----------



## Turkish Delight

I like the energy by Milt Palacio in this game.
He's actually playing pretty well right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh needs the damn ball.
Why is he not getting the ball?


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Pistons have missed 6 straight shots.


----------



## JS03

Milt with a couple free throws


----------



## JuniorNoboa

This is the first raptors game I have watched in over a month.


----------



## Crossword

3 point game now... let's see how the D reacts.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Interesting stat:
The Raptors have as many offensive rebounds as the Pistons right now.
Both teams have 5.


----------



## Crossword

Nice rebound by Pape.


----------



## madman

Bonner misses another shot


----------



## Crossword

Hamilton got caught up. Billups makes good on the long two, though.


----------



## madman

:laugh: who thinks bosh called that ?


----------



## JS03

Chris Bosh with the "J"


----------



## Crossword

Nice shot, just rims in.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh gets the ball to go.
7 points for him now.
He needs to get the damn ball.


----------



## JS03

Rose with the missed three ball


----------



## madman

allyoop to big ben


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was a great setup by Hamilton.
What a dunk by Ben.


----------



## Crossword

Bonner can't hit anything. UGh.


----------



## JS03

Awww...... Bonner had that one...


----------



## madman

Bonner cant hit a shot


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner left alone but he can't connect.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The Pistons ended the first quarter on fire, and it looks like they're doing the same now.
We need to have one final push before the end of the half.


----------



## adhir1

where the hell is CB4???


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> Bonner cant hit a shot


He's struggled of late.
Early on in the season, those open looks were automatic.


----------



## Petey

Who is guarding Rose?

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> where the hell is CB4???


He's on the floor, but no one is giving him the ball.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Is there a 10 word limit on posts in the game thread? (damn 12 words!)


----------



## JS03

Should've passed it to Pape Sow..


----------



## Turkish Delight

Jalen Rose will go to the line.


----------



## madman

Ohhh Jalen gets fouled, i didnt see it, looked like all ball


----------



## Crossword

Raptors are shooting only 2/7 from 3 point land in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> He's on the floor, but no one is giving him the ball.


this team pisses me off....like he hasnt put up a shot since the first quarter!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Turkish Delight

I agree with Chuck, I think Carlisle is coach of the year. He's done a great job for the Pacers.


----------



## Crossword

Still a 5 point game, UNTIL SHEED HITS THE THREE!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ouch Rasheed Wallace with a big shot.


----------



## JS03

Half time
Detroit Pistons 59
Toronto Raptors 51


----------



## Turkish Delight

A three to end both quarters for the Pistons.
That's going to end up hurting us, I'm sure.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors get BURNED AGAIN at the end of the quarter, now trailing by 8 going into the half, 59-51.


----------



## madman

59-51 at the half, we played better but not great in the 2nd half we need to get after those rebounds in the 2nd. I'll be back. time to order some pizza


----------



## Turkish Delight

59-51
I'm not too confident about the 2nd half.
We are probably going to see a different Pistons team defensively in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I'm going to go eat. 
Hopefully the Raptors can come out strong in the second half and reduce the lead early on.


----------



## Turkish Delight

328 posts and it's the beginning of half time.
We can get to 700 guys, I know it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

I like how Lamond Murray pointed to the camera on the way out. He only needs to worry about two things. Pointing to the camera man, and if his *** can get comfortable.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> 328 posts and it's the beginning of half time.
> We can get to 700 guys, I know it.


Yeah we can do it...maybe 800....


----------



## Numbed One

Raptors better shape up big time at half... this kinda play isn't going to keep them in the game down the stretch.


----------



## JS03

STATS AT THE HALF


----------



## JS03




----------



## Crossword

Bosh really needs more touches, only 7 points when he could have had 17.


----------



## Crossword

Oh no, SIxers beat the Celts. Not good.


----------



## Numbed One

Bosh needs more touches... sounds like a broken record...


----------



## Crossword

Anyone else scared about the Lakers potentially having a worse record than the Raptors?


----------



## madman

JuniorNoboa said:


> I like how Lamond Murray pointed to the camera on the way out. He only needs to worry about two things. Pointing to the camera man, and if his *** can get comfortable.


:laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Numbed One said:


> Bosh needs more touches... sounds like a broken record...


 The surprising thing is that he gets them in the 1st quarter, but not in the 2nd. Must be something to do with Milt coming in and Rafer going out...


----------



## JS03

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Anyone else scared about the Lakers potentially having a worse record than the Raptors?


That would be scary...


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Whoa long game thread here
About the game:
-the raptors need to get the big men involved a lot more. They keep trying to play one on one ball...they're drawing thefouls but there is no flow
-They need to get hoffa in and stop taking **** from the pistons...they gotta discourage them from going in for the dunk every play
-They need some new PGs....Rafer doesn't know how to be one and Milt is falling all over the place...can't wait until Boogie is back next season. He is exactly what they need right now.
btw, speaking of him...does he travel with the team at all?


----------



## Numbed One

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Anyone else scared about the Lakers potentially having a worse record than the Raptors?


That would be awesome.

**** Kobe. Kobe is an overrated punk.


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> I like how Lamond Murray pointed to the camera on the way out. He only needs to worry about two things. Pointing to the camera man, and if his *** can get comfortable.


:rofl:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Anyone else scared about the Lakers potentially having a worse record than the Raptors?


Not really.
They'd have to end the season around 2-8 for us to pass them.


----------



## madman

Numbed One said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> **** Kobe. Kobe is an overrated punk.


:yes: i cant stand him, he never passes the ball


----------



## Numbed One

laydee-bawla22 said:


> -They need some new PGs....Rafer doesn't know how to be one and Milt is falling all over the place...can't wait until Boogie is back next season. He is exactly what they need right now.
> btw, speaking of him...does he travel with the team at all?


Milt needs to be gone and we need to draft Jarret Jack.


----------



## Turkish Delight

laydee-bawla22 said:


> can't wait until Boogie is back next season. He is exactly what they need right now.
> btw, speaking of him...does he travel with the team at all?


I'm actually not too sure.
I don't think so.
He probably goes to a few though, here and there.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Not really.
> They'd have to end the season around 2-8 for us to pass them.


 Well they have an extremely hard schedule and we have a tendency to tease fans... you never know.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> :yes: i cant stand him, he never passes the ball


Damn him.
I made a 10$ bet that they would make the playoffs.
Money going down the drain.


----------



## Crossword

Numbed One said:


> Milt needs to be gone and we need to draft Jarret Jack.


 I sure hope that happens.


----------



## Numbed One

I don't expect much outta Boogie. Hopefully he'll have his shot falling so if his knees aren't feeling too well he'll be able to contribute something.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

hahaha 

Rod Black "I'm not a physics major, but I'll tell you that your percentage is higher when you throw it down on the basketball net"

what a tool.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell unexpectedly had a very quiet 1st half.
0/5 from the field in 16 minutes for 0 points.
He's going to have to start hitting some shots if we're going to get back in this game.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Not really.
> They'd have to end the season around 2-8 for us to pass them.


why do u have zero rep???? but a bunch of green squares next to it???


----------



## Crossword

Love him or hate him, the Lakers can't be on top.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> hahaha
> 
> Rod Black "I'm not a physics major, but I'll tell you that your percentage is higher when you throw it down on the basketball net"
> 
> what a tool.


Why haven't they found a replacement yet?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yes!
Another Jim Todd interview!


----------



## Crossword

adhir1 said:


> why do u have zero rep???? but a bunch of green squares next to it???


 Not sure but I'm guessing that's for mods.


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Yes!
> Another Jim Todd interview!


 Dude, it happens every game. Don't wet yourself.


----------



## Turkish Delight

One major positive for us tonight is that we only committed two turnovers in the 1st half. 
We've really kept control of the ball in the last two games. (Tonight included)
Hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Numbed One said:


> Milt needs to be gone and we need to draft Jarret Jack.


Well our chances of drafting Jack worsen a lot if the Lakers are worse than us. 

They need a point guard much more than we do. Right now I'm cheering for the Lakers to try and pass Philly, so we can pick up a point guard with our second pick before LA picks.


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Numbed One said:


> I don't expect much outta Boogie. Hopefully he'll have his shot falling so if his knees aren't feeling too well he'll be able to contribute something.


He'll pass the ball...try and play D...and wont cry everytime a teammatetells the truth
A lot more then Rafer


----------



## adhir1

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Dude, it happens every game. Don't wet yourself.


i found that really funny...dont ask why...but i started laughing when i read it!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Dude, it happens every game. Don't wet yourself.


Yeah I know, and that's why I watch the games.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh only with 7 points in the first half, with 3/6 shooting.
He needs to demand the damn ball.


----------



## Turkish Delight

365 posts going into the third quarter.


----------



## Crossword

laydee-bawla22 said:


> He'll pass the ball...try and play D...and wont cry everytime a teammatetells the truth
> A lot more then Rafer


 Sorry if I read this wrong... but did you just say he can do a lot more than Rafer?


----------



## Numbed One

vigilante said:


> Well our chances of drafting Jack worsen a lot if the Lakers are worse than us.
> 
> They need a point guard much more than we do. Right now I'm cheering for the Lakers to try and pass Philly, so we can pick up a point guard with our second pick before LA picks.


We have to get some good luck in the lottery eventually. We've been screwed too many times now. Although I can't really complain about getting the 4th pick in 2003...

Hopefully the Lakers will like one of the shoot first pgs better than Jack.


----------



## madman

Rafer starts the 2nd half with a 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer for three.
I was just about to say, he needs to come out strong in this 3rd quarter, he didn't play a minute of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer did get hit that shot, but I want to see him passing the ball.


----------



## madman

Bosh needs to get the ball earlier in the clock


----------



## Turkish Delight

Another dunk by the Pistons.
:curse:


----------



## madman

Another 3 for skip


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer with back to back tripples.
He's heating up.


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> Well our chances of drafting Jack worsen a lot if the Lakers are worse than us.
> 
> They need a point guard much more than we do. Right now I'm cheering for the Lakers to try and pass Philly, so we can pick up a point guard with our second pick before LA picks.


 The Lakers will pick Jack or DWill with their first pick, which should be 1 or two higher than ours.


----------



## madman

Bah MO misses a 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Prince left WIDE open but he misses.


----------



## madman

that shot was a brick by bosh


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Rafer with back to back tripples.
> He's heating up.


 Yup, eat it Rafer haters.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Numbed One said:


> We have to get some good luck in the lottery eventually. We've been screwed too many times now. Although I can't really complain about getting the 4th pick in 2003...
> 
> Hopefully the Lakers will like one of the shoot first pgs better than Jack.


Well if by luck you mean winning the lottery, then we won't be picking a guard that high anyways. 

And what shoot first PG's? Deron, Felton and Jack are all pass first. Hopefully both Felton and Jack will be left when LA picks so we will have the one they don't pick, because I can't argue with either.


----------



## Turkish Delight

We are still in this game, only down by 6.
We need to get Bosh involved.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors just can't take advantage of the Pistons.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yup, eat it Rafer haters.


He's scoring, but we don't ned him to be doing that.
We need him to get his teammates involved.


----------



## Crossword

Bad play by Alston, shoulda passed to Bosh.


----------



## madman

Alston misses a tough layin and another dunk for detroit


----------



## bigbabyjesus

wow Hoffa just got slammed on!


----------



## Numbed One

Grrrr Alston.

Way too selfish. Way, way too selfish.


----------



## Crossword

WOW THAT WAS A FACIAL!!! Damn..


----------



## madman

Sheed gets T'd up


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh spins, and gets tripped. 
Ben Wallace with the tech.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Which Wallace was it?


----------



## madman

great pass by rip


----------



## bigbabyjesus

i hate when people shoot free throws and expect people to give them props every time, even when they miss.

i mean bosh actually goes up to his teammates and gives them props, when hes shooting free throws!.. who cares! there free throws!


----------



## Numbed One

vigilante said:


> And what shoot first PG's? Deron, Felton and Jack are all pass first. Hopefully both Felton and Jack will be left when LA picks so we will have the one they don't pick, because I can't argue with either.


I haven't been following the NCAA that closely. I guess I really don't know what I'm talking about. I was thinking of guys like McCants.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Araujo picks up his third foul.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hamilton with 10 assists already in this game.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Which Wallace was it?


Ben i was wrong


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hoffa gets to the line.
Good thing that he knows how to sink his FTs.


----------



## madman

nice shot by sheed over hoffa


----------



## madman

good paitence by MO and hits a 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Prince misses a wide open layup.
Mo Pete hits for three!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors with 523 games in a row with a three ball.
Is that the longest three ball streak in the NBA?


----------



## madman

beautiful drive by MOpete


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson just took Hamilton to school!
70-67 Pistons.


----------



## madman

Rafer with a jumper 72-69


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chauncey gets back down the floor and lays it in.
Rafer scores on his way back as well.


----------



## madman

Rafer hits another jumper


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer hits!!!
He's on fire!


----------



## Numbed One

I don't like all the shots Rafer is taking. They're falling, but still.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

yes 1pt game


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer has really stepped it up a notch in this 3rd quarter.
Raptors are back in this game.


----------



## madman

Timeout detroit, 72-71


----------



## Turkish Delight

Numbed One said:


> I don't like all the shots Rafer is taking. They're falling, but still.


Yeah it's where you don't want him to shoot, but when he makes it, you're happy. 
He only has 1 assist in this game.
Sam was talking about players playing too individualistic, and tonight is no different.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors have 10 assists in this game, while the Pistons have 20.
Raptors need to spread the ball around some more.


----------



## Crossword

Great stuff byt he Raps, lead down to 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight

One thing that really has helped the Raptors in this 2nd half is that they've made this an up tempo game, which really suits their style.
The Pistons want to get this to be a half court game, but the Raptors aren't letting them do that right now.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Numbed One said:


> I don't like all the shots Rafer is taking. They're falling, but still.


Same with me. But when they fall, you can't really argue with it, especially when he's brought us back in the game.

But I'd much rather see him get 3 assists in a row then 3 baskets..


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Raptors have 10 assists in this game, while the Pistons have 20.
> Raptors need to spread the ball around some more.


 Definitely. With that said, a lot of our offence IMO has been in the flow off the offense, not ofrced or anything.


----------



## madman

Dagger of a 3 for sheed


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rasheed for three.
He's been clutch tonight.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh really needs the ball.


----------



## madman

Rafer misses a shot he needs to pass now


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer again.
He needs to find his *teammates.*


----------



## Crossword

Okay that was an awful shot by Rafer.


----------



## Crossword

DAMMIT!!! Mo shoulda made that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson slicing and dicing but he can't get it to go.
He's really played well in this game.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Alston has 1 assist, not wat u want from ur pg


----------



## Numbed One

vigilante said:


> Same with me. But when they fall, you can't really argue with it, especially when he's brought us back in the game.
> 
> But I'd much rather see him get 3 assists in a row then 3 baskets..


So what he is getting us back in the game... this win means nothing.

I would rather us play the game the _right way_ and lose than be selfish like this and win.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Because Rafer thinks he needs to score every play, the team, and especially Bosh suffers.

This is why I want Rafer on the bench next year.. he cannot run a team.


----------



## Crossword

Horrible turnaround by Jalen.


----------



## Crossword

And Billups hits a wide open J.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hamilton is passing up a lot of shots right now.


----------



## madman

Billups hits a shot and detroit is now taking the momentum away


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer finds Bosh, and he hits.
Let's see some more of that.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chauncey just walks by the Raptors defense and lays it in.


----------



## madman

edit: my internet was slo


----------



## Crossword

This is disgusting. A 10-2 run by the Pistons.


----------



## Turkish Delight

81-73.
Timeout.

Every time the Raptors make a run, the Pistons answer back with a run of their own.


----------



## Crossword

Bosh NEEDS TO GET MORE TOUCHES.... UGH.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell will probably be checking back in the game after the timeout, hopefully he can step up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh NEEDS TO GET MORE TOUCHES.... UGH.


You said it.
He started off well, but his teammates just haven't been finding him.
No one has really been finding each other, we're not spreading the ball out enough right now.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Bosh NEEDS TO GET MORE TOUCHES.... UGH.


But Rafer is Kobe version 2.0, have you forgotten?


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> But Rafer is Kobe version 2.0, have you forgotten?


:rofl:

That's actually been true of late.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rasheed Wallace has really killed us tonight with those threes.


----------



## Crossword

35 points combined for the Wallace brothers, including 14 for "I'm allergic to scoring" Ben.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh nails it.
He's heating up now.


----------



## madman

Bosh with a jumper we need more of him


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pistons shooting over 60%.
This is pathetic.


----------



## Crossword

vigilante said:


> But Rafer is Kobe version 2.0, have you forgotten?


 WTF are you talking about...











He's Marbury 2.0.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pretty play, Rose lays it in.


----------



## madman

great give and go play there


----------



## Crossword

And with that said he gets an easy layup inside. Nice play by Jalen.


----------



## madman

we should put Sow back in


----------



## Turkish Delight

Two good looks from beyond the arc, but we haven't been able to hit them.


----------



## Crossword

GIVE THE BALL..... TO BOSH!!!! Jesus we don't need Mo & Jalen taking 3's... okay Jalen I could see but that Mo threeball was totally uncalled for.


----------



## madman

good D by Det


----------



## Crossword

And when we SHOULD shoot the three, Marshall passes it. Dispicable.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Shot clock violation for the Raptors.
Pistons are again closing the quarter out on a high note.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Where the hell is the defense?
This is sad.


----------



## Crossword

Lead is back up to 10 for the Pistons, 87-77.


----------



## madman

good play by JR getting to the line


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> And when we SHOULD shoot the three, Marshall passes it. Dispicable.


That shot was going to be blocked, he had a hand in his face.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rose with 22 points and it's not even the 4th quarter yet.


----------



## Crossword

Jalen is the only thing really working for us on offense, outside of Rafer. He's got 22.


----------



## Crossword

Horrible call. That was no foul.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> GIVE THE BALL..... TO BOSH!!!! Jesus we don't need Mo & Jalen taking 3's... okay Jalen I could see but that Mo threeball was totally uncalled for.


haha i know.

i hate our teams mentality of being chuckers. i'd really like to see some hard nosed guys with good shot selection come in next year. i would love if we could somehow ship off some off our chuckers though.


----------



## madman

Wow that was a bad call i could've sworn it went of mcdyess


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pistons miss but gain back posession.


----------



## Crossword

Prince is having his way with the Raptors on offense, but couldn't convert there.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh was going to go for a monster dunk, but he gets fouled. He'll go to the line.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Why is Hamilton still waring a mask?


----------



## Crossword

Bosh is trying to send a message. See, good things happen when you give him the ball.


----------



## madman

Lol bosh tried to pull a keon clark


----------



## Turkish Delight

Ben almost got posterised by Bosh on that play.
That would have been sick.


----------



## Crossword

JuniorNoboa said:


> Why is Hamilton still waring a mask?


 For the sex-appeal.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors gain posession.
We need to capitilize.


----------



## Numbed One

We need a post player so bad, you're right.

Why doesn't anyone use the hook shot these days?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Brutal play by Ben Wallace- what is this midget boys basketball?


----------



## madman

Big TO by detroit we need a bucket here to go into the 4th with momentum


----------



## madman

Mopete with a 3


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson gets it to go for three!


----------



## Crossword

WOW!!! Mo Pete his the RIDICULOUS shot to end the 3rd!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Oh man that was sick.
Detroit has been killing us with those late quarter shots, but we just got one of our own.


----------



## Crossword

You know what? I feel this man. The Pistons ended the first two quarters on treys, and the Raptors return the favour here.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Yes Peterson wit a three


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete with 16 points in this game, he's been playing great.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Remember guys, earlier in this game thread I said that the Raptors would have 3 players with 20 points or more in this game.
That is still a realistic possibility.


----------



## Turkish Delight

87-83 Pistons going into the 4th quarter.
This has been yet another exciting game.


----------



## madman

Turkish Delight said:


> Mo Pete with 16 points in this game, he's been playing great.


of course he is its in toronto


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You know what? I feel this man. The Pistons ended the first two quarters on treys, and the Raptors return the favour here.


My thoughts exactly.
Seems like the momentum is in our favour now.


----------



## Crossword

I don't know how any team could let detroit score 87 points through 3 quarters, but we did it.

At the same time, I don't know any team that's scored 83 points against Detroit through 3 quarter, but we did it. And it's after 3 quarters, so this is still anyone's game. Let's see if we can pull it out in the 4th.


----------



## Turkish Delight

madman said:


> of course he is its in toronto


Well, he had a pretty good road trip as well.
I'm happy with his play of late.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> of course he is its in toronto


 lol... and he's wearing a white jersey.


----------



## madman

lets see if we can go to bosh


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Remember guys, earlier in this game thread I said that the Raptors would have 3 players with 20 points or more in this game.
> That is still a realistic possibility.


 Hopefully, with Bosh's revival, that prediction will come true.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I don't know how any team could let detroit score 87 points through 3 quarters, but we did it.
> 
> At the same time, I don't know any team that's scored 83 points against Detroit through 3 quarter, but we did it. And it's after 3 quarters, so this is still anyone's game. Let's see if we can pull it out in the 4th.


Good analysis. 
We score a lot, but we give it up a lot as well.
It makes for some exciting games though, that's for sure.


----------



## Crossword

Or even 4 players? You never know.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Almost 500 posts with 1 quarter left.
More people need to get involved!


----------



## Crossword

OH! What a dunk by MoPETE!!!


----------



## madman

See What Happens When You Go Through Bosh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson just SCHOOLED Hamilton and dunked it!


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Good analysis.
> We score a lot, but we give it up a lot as well.
> It makes for some exciting games though, that's for sure.


 For sure. I'm just glad we've been able to keep it cloes and not let them blow us out.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Peterson Hits It For Three!
Oh My Goodness!


----------



## Numbed One

Mo Pete is on fire...


----------



## Turkish Delight

21 points for Mo Pete!!!


----------



## Crossword

What a greatly-run broken play, finishing off with a Three from Mo! He's got 21!


----------



## madman

They are good


----------



## Turkish Delight

Mo Pete is playing spectacular on both ends of the floor right now.
This is fun to watch.


----------



## Crossword

Still, the Pistons are coming back and scoring every time down the floor. I think we should see another Pape Sow sighting if we have serious plans of winning this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh will go to the line.


----------



## madman

Bosh is the man, going right at big ben and drawing the foul


----------



## Crossword

Bosh at the line, a positive sign.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bosh hits them both. 
16 points and 9 rebounds for him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Turkish Delight said:


> Peterson just SCHOOLED Hamilton and dunked it!


He should have snapped his face bra on the way by.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors down only one, they need a stop.


----------



## Crossword

Only a one-point game. But remember the last time this happened... coincidentally it was 20 points ago for both teams, at 71-70. Freaky.


----------



## madman

Damn that steal would have been huge


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> He should have snapped his face bra on the way by.


I think it flew in the crowd.


----------



## Crossword

What the hell is this all about?!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Only a one-point game. But remember the last time this happened... coincidentally it was 20 points ago for both teams, at 71-70. Freaky.


This has been quite a game.
How many lead changes so far?
The momentum has just continually been switching throughout the game so far.


----------



## madman

finally a break i can eat my pizza


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Still, the Pistons are coming back and scoring every time down the floor. I think we *should* see another Pape Sow sighting if we have serious plans of winning this game.


I assume shouldn't?


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What the hell is this all about?!


If the Pistons had posession of the ball or not.
Because if they did, there would be only 4 seconds on the shot clock I think.


----------



## Crossword

Damn, you have pizza? I ordered some last night.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pistons get another shot with this posession but Hunter loses the ball.
Raptors have been playing well on both ends of late.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors ball, only down one. Let's see what happens.


----------



## madman

TO by detroit big possetion here


----------



## Crossword

What a great pass by Rafer, too bad Marsh couldn't score.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Marshall misses a wide open three.
That would have brought the house down.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> What a great pass by Rafer, too bad Marsh couldn't score.


He's been struggling.
I think he's 0/7 now.


----------



## Crossword

Billups scores, he's got 16... on *7/9 SHOOTING!*


----------



## madman

Rafer's 3 just bounces out


----------



## Crossword

And the Raptors are going cold... DEJA-VU


----------



## bigbabyjesus

there getting too comfortable with the three..

OKAY, we have made some big threes, but you have to work inside out.. COME ON you damn chuckers!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Offensive rebound by the Pistons, and Billups hits from three.
That's a killer.


----------



## Crossword

What did I tell ya? Billups on a 5-0 run of his own, Pistons lead by 6.


----------



## madman

Oh no big bucket by billups


----------



## JuniorNoboa

That had to be a push off, no way Bonner runs directly under the basket.


----------



## Turkish Delight

vigilante said:


> there getting too comfortable with the three..
> 
> OKAY, we have made some big threes, but you have to work inside out.. COME ON you damn chuckers!


:laugh:

The Toronto Chuckers.
I like it.


----------



## Crossword

I don't know if anyoen's noticed, but Rip has 10 assists so far this game. That ties a season high and is only two away from his career high.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Raptors had the momentum for awhile, but the Pistons got it right back. The Raptors can easily come back in this game though, they just need to be more patient with their offense.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I don't know if anyoen's noticed, but Rip has 10 assists so far this game. That ties a season high and is only two away from his career high.


Yeah I was posting that earlier.
He had 10 assists early in the 3rd didn't he?
He's passing up too many shot opportunities I think.


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way, Rip is 4 rebounds away from a tripple double.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Rafer takes a seat.
Only two assists.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I don't know if anyoen's noticed, but Rip has 10 assists so far this game. That ties a season high and is only two away from his career high.


Yeah he has been really looking for his teammates the last few games.

He didn't look for his shot early on, and deferred to his teammates, but now is when he will take over.


----------



## madman

that was an ugly shot by bosh


----------



## Crossword

Bosh misses a wild shot.


----------



## Crossword

Pistons score again. 8 point game.


----------



## madman

Come on sam put Pape in there we need his D


----------



## Turkish Delight

7-0 run for the Pistons.


----------



## madman

Bosh misses a 3 at the end of the shot clock


----------



## Crossword

Raptors just ice cold. Can't seem to get over that hump.


----------



## madman

Yell gets T'd up


----------



## JuniorNoboa

We suck again


----------



## Turkish Delight

Tech on Marshall.
This is going to kill us.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Why is Donyell in the game?

I mean, when he's not hitting his shots, he's useless.. he's a terrible post defender and doesn't box out..

ahhh.. right on cue, theres PAPE.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Gotta love Jim Todd.


----------



## madman

wheels have came off 101-90 for detroit


----------



## Crossword

11 point lead. What a joke. a 10-0 run by the Pistons.


----------



## Crossword

and a NASTY rejection by Ben.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Down 11.

I say we stick by the 3pt chuck and no defence strategy.


----------



## Turkish Delight

13-0 run for the Pistons.
:curse:


----------



## madman

detroit on a 13-0 run :nonono:


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> Down 11.
> 
> I say we stick by the 3pt chuck and no defence strategy.


Heh, that was actually working.


----------



## Turkish Delight

What the hell is going on?
We were down by 1.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Donyell has really had a forgettable game. 
He hasn't made a single shot.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pistons still shooting well over 50% in this game.


----------



## Turkish Delight

What a waste, Mo Pete hasn't played this well in the awhile, and we're going to blow it.


----------



## madman

No foul??


----------



## Turkish Delight

Alston checks back in.


----------



## Crossword

Pape got fouled.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Sam gets t'd up.. because Pape just got bumped and slapped, no call!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

We might get to see Dorko.


----------



## Turkish Delight

The wheels are off.
:curse:


----------



## Crossword

Okay what the hell is going on.


----------



## Crossword

107-90. Nuff said.


----------



## madman

finally we get it to bosh


----------



## Turkish Delight

16-0 run.
This just keeps getting worst.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Mine as well put Hoffa in.. try something!

and did sam get t'd up or am i retarded? i can't pay full attention to the game while on the computer.


----------



## Crossword

MoPete WAY off.


----------



## madman

Mo with an air ball and that pretty much does it


----------



## JuniorNoboa

MoPete showing how they shoot in the Big 11.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Air ball by Peterson.
This is pathetic.


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> MoPete showing how they shoot in the Big 11.


:rofl:

Might as well laugh at something, this game is frustrating.


----------



## Crossword

Raptors started the game 5-9 from 3. Since then? 6-18.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Yes Rafer! Keep shooting!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pistons outrebounding the Raptors by 10, and out assisting the Raptors by 14.


----------



## madman

Bosh keeps on truckin


----------



## Turkish Delight

This is why we're losing ball games, we don't play as a team.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Finally, we scored.
Bosh hits the free throw.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Why did they give the ball to Sow with the clock whinding down?


----------



## madman

0 for our last 7


----------



## kamego

Just doesn't seem the Raptors can score in the paint well enough to keep up with the Pistons. Those techs don't help matters either


----------



## Crossword

kamego said:


> Just doesn't seem the Raptors can score in the paint well enough to keep up with the Pistons. Those techs don't help matters either


 That's what happens when the other team is abusing you and nothing's going right...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Is this game over yet? Goddamn.


----------



## Turkish Delight

kamego said:


> Just doesn't seem the Raptors can score in the paint well enough to keep up with the Pistons. Those techs don't help matters either


The Raptors don't really have anything to gain from this game, and their 4th quarter performance is showing it.


----------



## Crossword

The Pistons have hit 15 more field goals than us. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN?!?!?!


----------



## Turkish Delight

I said three Raptors would have 20 point games, Bosh needs to get two more, and my prediction will be fulfilled.


----------



## madman

I cant really be pissed at us for this lose, they are a better team and showed us why.


----------



## Crossword

If Rafer wants to pad his assist stats, all he has to do is pass it to Bosh. I just don't get why he doesn't do it more.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Only ten bench points for the Raptors.


----------



## underhill_101

raps down by 15 with 3:33 left in the 4th... atleast the more games we lose now the better the pick were gonna get


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Well at least its Expos opening day tomorrow. 

GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Bud, MLB and Washington Baseball Fans.


----------



## madman

i feel sorry for pape, this guy just got swarmed


----------



## Turkish Delight

When is Darko going to check in?


----------



## Crossword

I'm not pissed we're losing, so mucht aht I'm pissed we can't get it to be more competitive than this. It's just stupid petty things keeping us down.


----------



## madman

2 points in 6 minutes that is disgusting


----------



## Crossword

Bonner with the rebound, probably the only positive int he last 5 minutes for the Raps.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Bosh out, Hoffa in..

this is where we pull away


----------



## laydee-bawla22

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Sorry if I read this wrong... but did you just say he can do a lot more than Rafer?


I think he can contribute more to the team than Rafer. Sure Alston is a great scorer...but a very streaky one. Look at this game, nothing was falling for him and he just kept throwing it up. 
I was loving the Rafer from the beginning of the season, whereh e'd get 8+ assists per game, 0 turnovers and would just pop a three out of nowhere and energize the whole team. I'm wondering where all that went..What triggered his downfall? If you look at his game now and compare it to one of the first 20 or so games of the season, there is a BIG difference. I think VC leaving really affected his game in a negative way. 
Right now Rafer is probably bringing the team down more than he is helping it. I was actually HAPPY when Milt came on (until he lost the ball and then randomly fell ont he next play). 
Even if Alston stays with the team I wouldn't mind, I just don't want him starting. 
Back to Boogie...he won't be a **** disturber. He'll lead by example, if someone gives him some critiscism he'll take it postively and won't go tot he media. I know he won't be the same as he used to be...but he'll still bring his A game every night.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

That was an 11 foot jumper Araujo - take it!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Bonner with the follow up, and he hits.


----------



## madman

we could have won this had marshall be able to hit shots and if bonner wasnt as he is. And on cue makes a shot


----------



## Crossword

Nice shot and rebound by Bonner. Even though the game's over he's still hustling. Good sign.


----------



## Turkish Delight

JuniorNoboa said:


> That was an 11 foot jumper Araujo - take it!!!


He was shocked that he actually got the ball.
Come on Hoffa, wake up.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Lamond Murray checks in.


----------



## Crossword

Good D by the Raps, forcing the Pistons into a shot clock violation.


----------



## Crossword

FINALLY a foul is called. Sow is really getting jipped on the calls.


----------



## madman

Wow sow is getting no respect from the refs


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow will go to the line.
He needs to learn how to make those free throws.


----------



## Crossword

Sow at the line...


----------



## Turkish Delight

Budweiser_Boy said:


> FINALLY a foul is called. Sow is really getting jipped on the calls.


I don't think he'd want to go the line anyways.


----------



## madman

Darko's in? now its over


----------



## Crossword

and THERE is the Darko sighting you guys have been waiting for.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Darko vs. Hoffa.. LETS GET IT ON!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

A Darko sighting!


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> I don't think he'd want to go the line anyways.


 He should still be rewarded for his agressiveness.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I wanna see Pape dunk


----------



## madman

Sow!!!!


----------



## Crossword

OOOOH SNAP!!!!! PAPE SOW WITH THE FACIAL!!!!

asdlf


----------



## Turkish Delight

Pape Sow with the alley.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

PAPE .. SOW!!! nice slam, Ben.. ugh.. i mean Pape


----------



## madman

wow down 8


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> Pape Sow with the alley.


 Actually he did the oop.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I missed the dunk while postin


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Way to go Dorko!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Chuck thinks we're going to get back in this game.
Can we?


----------



## Crossword

Nice layup by Milt.


----------



## Crossword

COUNT IT AND A FOUL!!! Nice play by Matt Bonner!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Count it and a foul!
Raptors down by 6.


----------



## madman

BONNER AND1 down 6 and bonner going to the line!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

WHAT THE HELL, WERE COMING BACK!!


----------



## vi3t_boi11

we're back in this game


----------



## Turkish Delight

What a meltdown by the Pistons bench.


----------



## madman

too bad there is only 40 odd seconds left


----------



## Crossword

LOL @ Larry Brown, bringing back in the starters!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa

And out goes Dorko


----------



## Crossword

Damn it... Bonner misses the free throw. Could have been a 5 point game!


----------



## Turkish Delight

We're going to lose this game, but at least the score looks more respectable.


----------



## Crossword

I don't know if you guys have been paying attention, but prior to that free throw, the Raptors went on an 11-0 run of their own!


----------



## madman

If i were sam i keep those guys in the game, they got them this far see where they can go


----------



## Crossword

Turkish Delight said:


> We're going to lose this game, but at least the score looks more respectable.


 Definitely. That's all I really ask for.


----------



## Turkish Delight

I haven't seen Brown this angry for a long time.
Delfino was mouthing off to him for some reason.


----------



## Crossword

madman said:


> If i were sam i keep those guys in the game, they got them this far see where they can go


 Yup, they seem to be playing very well right now.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Doesn't look like Hamilton will get his first tripple double tonight.


----------



## Crossword

If it's any consolation, this game has been tied since half-time.


----------



## madman

Good D there by Det forcing a 20 timeout


----------



## JuniorNoboa

What an inbound play.


----------



## Crossword

I think Brown is rightfully upset. If the Pistons are to repeat as champs, they can't have their bench playing like that.


----------



## Crossword

Awful looking shot by Mo.


----------



## Turkish Delight

That was the ugliest looking shot I've ever seen by Mo Pete.


----------



## Crossword

Why are the Raptors just fouling? This is making it even more painful to watch.


----------



## Crossword

Bonner scores...


----------



## madman

This one is over, we fought hard but in the end the better team wins, this is a good game tho it showed us what platers like Pape could do


----------



## Crossword

Billups going to the line again.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

stop foulin, dun't want the raps to lose by double digits


----------



## Crossword

So the Raps aren't gonna try to sneak in another score...


----------



## Turkish Delight

113-103 final score.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

The team went on an 11-0 run, with defense, from our young guys.

This is why I want to see extended minutes for Hoffa, Sow, Bonner down the stretch. There all hard workers that play d.


----------



## Crossword

Game over, Raptors lose 113-103.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

Phoenix n Houston next


----------



## laydee-bawla22

That was a pretty embarassing few minutes for the Pistons bench. There gonna hear it bad from Brown. Gotta give props to the Raptors bench though, they played hard at the end.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Looks like TSN is showing the Phoenix against Houston game now.


----------



## Crossword

Leading scorers:
Billups 26
Sheed 25
Jalen 22
MoPete 22

Leading rebounders:
Sheed 12
Hamilton 9
Bosh 9

Leading assist...ers:
Hamilton 11
Billups 7


----------



## Crossword

Why can't the NCAA final be tonight?


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Wow. Brian Heaneys voice is cracking like crazy right now.. check it out.. its pretty funny.


----------



## notorious

the ONLY game I want the raps to win is against Carter and his nets .... other games they can lose or win ...... who cares at this point.


----------



## Crossword

That's pretty much what I'm thinking, too.


----------



## notorious

Budweiser_Boy said:


> That's pretty much what I'm thinking, too.


just imagine, raps destroying nets hope of making the playoffs! :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## trick

the last thing i'd want are more losses coming NJ's way. remember, we're depending on either NJ or ORL to make the playoffs that turns the philly pick from a 15 or 16 to a 11-13 pick.

i hate Steve Francis with a passion but i'm rooting for the magic. the vc haters need to suck it up as well and root for the nets


----------



## Crossword

notorious said:


> just imagine, raps destroying nets hope of making the playoffs! :biggrin: :banana:


 Well I'd rather see the Nets in the playoffs than the Sixers, but yes that would be sweet.


----------



## vi3t_boi11

notorious said:


> the ONLY game I want the raps to win is against Carter and his nets .... other games they can lose or win ...... who cares at this point.


yea everyone wants them to win that game but I wouldn't mind if New Jersey wins since they're gonna need it to overtake Philly for the 8th spot


----------



## adhir1

a couple of thoughts from this....i dint expect much from the raptors...nor do i mind them loosing...better for us...

the PG situation needs to be dealt with fast....when ur PG takes more shots then ur whole team except one player...and ends up with 2 assists...we have a MAJOR concern on our hands....i like rafer he is a good player...but he isnt the guard of the future...but i am not gonna go trade happy..and say lets trade...i think after next season is when we should do that....unless he changes his ways...and starts to distribute the rock...we wont win ball games on a high level....

Chris Bosh....please raptors PLEASE....give him the god forsaken ball....apart from Hoffa....all our starters jacked up more shots then him....there is a reason we have a good record when he scores...but hey im just a regular poster here..dont listen to what i say...this better not continue next season...

Donyell dint have a good shooting night....0-6 ZEROOOO points in 24 minutes....if ur shot isnt falling Donny boy...go inside...try to get some easy high percentage shots and then come back outside and trying again...

Pape Sow, is going to be preety good....a solid Rotation player...i cant tell whether he will be the next big ben or not..im just not that good at reading talent....but form what i saw...he gets after it...that steal on prince at the end of them, was nice..he is going to be a good defender...and very very intimidating...doesnt care who u are..where ur from...donsnt care what u did...as long as ur coming close the the basket he is going to try to block u...and u better be ready for some all out contact....


----------



## Turkish Delight

Final Score: 113 - 103

X-factor 63
BaLLiStiX17 54 but DQd
fruitcake 51
TOballer 49 
Pacers Fan 47
PetroToZoran 45
Adhir1 45
Speedytheif 39
Pejavalde 38
hellrazor 38
vigalante 36
Copper 35
Madman 35
BBB 31
Slasher 30
-James- 29
vi3t_boi11 24 but DQd
Marshall_42 24 but DQd
Notorious 24
Turkish Delight 22 but DQd
sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 22 but DQd
laydee-bawla22 20
Ansoncarter 19
TDrake 16 but DQd
WestSydeBalla 13
Just_sick03 12 but DQd

Winner: WestSydeBalla 
Congrats, you receive 1000 points!


----------



## Turkish Delight

Hamilton had almost as many assists as the entire Raptors team.
We just didn't move the ball around tonight, similar to the Charlotte game, but this time we paid for it.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Final Score: 113 - 103
> 
> X-factor 63
> BaLLiStiX17 54 but DQd
> fruitcake 51
> TOballer 49
> Pacers Fan 47
> PetroToZoran 45
> Adhir1 45
> Speedytheif 39
> Pejavalde 38
> hellrazor 38
> vigalante 36
> Copper 35
> Madman 35
> BBB 31
> Slasher 30
> -James- 29
> vi3t_boi11 24 but DQd
> Marshall_42 24 but DQd
> Notorious 24
> Turkish Delight 22 but DQd
> sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH 22 but DQd
> laydee-bawla22 20
> Ansoncarter 19
> TDrake 16 but DQd
> WestSydeBalla 13
> Just_sick03 12 but DQd
> 
> Winner: WestSydeBalla
> Congrats, you receive 1000 points!


im lost what does all that mean


----------



## vi3t_boi11

isn't the Raps like 17-6 when Bosh scores 20+, Alston had 2 assist he turned into a ballhog


----------



## adhir1

vi3t_boi11 said:


> isn't the Raps like 17-6 when Bosh scores 20+, Alston had 2 assist he turned into a ballhog


i think it is better then that...like 25-6 or something...


----------



## JS03

Sorry if I didn't post in the second half.... because my sis is a fruit...

Disappointing game by the raps....


----------



## trick

whatever happened to that Alston a couple of weeks after the all-star break? he was perfect through that stretch.

now he has like...2 apg from the past 3 games?


----------



## Turkish Delight

adhir1 said:


> im lost what does all that mean


I add and substract your prediction from what the final score was.
For example, tonight's score was 113 - 103 for the Pistons.
Say you picked 104 - 100 for the Pistons, you would have 12.
The reason being because: 

113(Pistons actual score) - 104(Your Pistons Score) = 9
103(Raptors actual score) - 100(Your Raptors Score) = 3
9+3= 12

Person who is closest wins, however you have to pick the right team to win or else you're disqualified.
Seems a bit confusing, but I hope you understand.


----------



## adhir1

come on people....8 most posts to 700...post people post...who ever posts from here on out..gets rep points from me....


----------



## Turkish Delight

By the way guys, for the 500 points prize, since I had the most posts in this thread, no one wins. 
Hopefully next time more people will decide to participate.


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> I add and substract your prediction from what the final score was.
> For example, tonight's score was 113 - 103 for the Pistons.
> Say you picked 104 - 100 for the Pistons, you would have 12.
> The reason being because:
> 
> 113(Pistons actual score) - 104(Your Pistons Score) = 9
> 103(Raptors actual score) - 100(Your Raptors Score) = 3
> 9+3= 12
> 
> Person who is closest wins, however you have to pick the right team to win or else you're disqualified.
> Seems a bit confusing, but I hope you understand.


ahhh ic ic...see on a regular basis i wouldve understood u...but my brain function goes very very very low when examination periods come around in university....


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> I add and substract your prediction from what the final score was.
> For example, tonight's score was 113 - 103 for the Pistons.
> Say you picked 104 - 100 for the Pistons, you would have 12.
> The reason being because:
> 
> 113(Pistons actual score) - 104(Your Pistons Score) = 9
> 103(Raptors actual score) - 100(Your Raptors Score) = 3
> 9+3= 12
> 
> Person who is closest wins, however you have to pick the right team to win or else you're disqualified.
> Seems a bit confusing, but I hope you understand.


ohhh.. thats why I got disqualified...
dang, I could've won.. oh welll..


----------



## vi3t_boi11

adhir1 said:


> i think it is better then that...like 25-6 or something...


Chuck was like the Raps r 11 games over .500 when Bosh score 20 or more


----------



## Turkish Delight

Yeah Juzt_SicK03, maybe next time.
You should have stuck around for the 2nd half, we would have surely had a new BBB.net record.


----------



## JS03

man ...If I posted in the second half we would been at 800 by now...


----------



## adhir1

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Chuck was like the Raps r 11 games over .500 when Bosh score 20 or more


ohh okay...i guess that was a tad bit of an exageration....


----------



## adhir1

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah Juzt_SicK03, maybe next time.
> You should have stuck around for the 2nd half, we would have surely had a new BBB.net record.


i was gonna ask that...what is the largest thread ever...like legitimately large...and on topic for the most part??? any stats.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus

wow, i suck at that guess the score game.


----------



## JS03

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah Juzt_SicK03, maybe next time.
> You should have stuck around for the 2nd half, we would have surely had a new BBB.net record.


we will have a new record April 15th


----------



## JS03

This was a sold out crowd right...
so how much we have now?


----------



## JS03

Final Stats


----------



## JS03




----------



## adhir1

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> we will have a new record April 15th


veru true....pure vince bashing is gonna go on in that thread...im gonna take my laptop to the game...hopefully the ACC has a wireless network...hahahha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> This was a sold out crowd right...
> so how much we have now?


I think it was our 8th or 9th of the season.
I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight

How we let the Pistons shoot 58% is beyond me.
Our defense was pathetic out there, and that's all there is to it.


----------



## speedythief

Alston is playing like he expects to be traded. I'm not sure what that is all about. In the last five games he has like six assists. That's really unacceptable. He's losing his minutes to Palacio and he is taking shots out of the flow of the offense. Hopefully he's just drained, like everyone on this team should be. I don't want to see any of our players giving up until the 82nd game is over.

Unexpected type of game tonight, for me anyways. Way too much scoring for both team's tastes. Larry Brown looked like he was going to have a stroke at any moment. He puts Delfino in the game in the fourth, who promptly takes a wild shot, the shot clock expires on him, then he throws it away the next time down. He gets pulled and starts jawing at Brown? Kids got some nerve!

Lots of Pape Sow tonight. With Donyell stinking-up the joint, it was nice to see us go with some defense. Sow isn't an impact player on the defensive end but he gets after it. I still don't see the Ben Wallace comparisons but he made his minutes worthwhile tonight.

Darko got in and he threw the ball away when he got it, Hoffa picking-up the steal. For some reason I want Darko to succeed. I hate the way Larry Brown has refused to use him.

Golden State won again tonight. With the way they are playing they might pass us in the standings, improving our pick in the process. Go Warriors!


----------



## trick

Turkish Delight said:


> Our defense was pathetic out there, and that's all there is to it.


you're 50 games late there bud


----------



## ballocks

i thought our run in the fourth (or our _mini_ run) was more than welcome around here considering it was our three rookies on the floor at the same time with palacio and mo pete on the perimeter. i don't like the term "raw" but i think it fits pape sow like a glove. this guy is *raw* and, quite frankly, i'm happy he's a raptor. the guy's just learning to play basketball at the moment, okay, but he seriously has no psychological inhibitions to... well, _compete_ with seasoned veterans. while there seems to be an incredible number of intimidated kids in the league these days, pape sow doesn't appear intimidated by anyone. he just keeps playing hard. he won't concede anything without a fight. that's refreshing.

and he's raw. i think he's a good piece to have as we build for the future. 

hoffa also seems to be playing a little better these days, and far be it for me to put my finger on exactly why. he looks like he has more confidence but he still seems kind of scared to play defense properly and rebound, not to mention his odd fear to take a shot on the offensive end. (he obviously has no problems taking shots on the defensive end.) 

i don't like billups, though. i don't think i've ever liked that man- as a player or a person. i'm kind of looking forward to fielding a more competitive team as much to teach chauncey a thing or two as i am to see the raptors approach a championship. his arrogance is palpable, it always has been (imo), and it has always bothered me. 

peace


----------



## KingHandles

Who won the estimation thing?


----------



## Crossword

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> we will have a new record April 15th


 With half of us at Duff's?


----------



## MLKG

ballocks said:


> i don't like billups, though. i don't think i've ever liked that man- as a player or a person. i'm kind of looking forward to fielding a more competitive team as much to teach chauncey a thing or two as i am to see the raptors approach a championship. his arrogance is palpable, it always has been (imo), and it has always bothered me.



Wow, where did that come from?


----------



## Numbed One

**** Alston, man.

I don't know what the **** is up his ***, but he isn't acting like a pro.

Two assist performances like tonight have become the norm for him and that is just unacceptable from your starting point guard.

No signings ever seem to work out as planned for this team.


----------



## trick

ballocks said:


> i thought our run in the fourth (or our _mini_ run) was more than welcome around here considering it was our three rookies on the floor at the same time with palacio and mo pete on the perimeter. i don't like the term "raw" but i think it fits pape sow like a glove. this guy is *raw* and, quite frankly, i'm happy he's a raptor. the guy's just learning to play basketball at the moment, okay, but he seriously has no psychological inhibitions to... well, _compete_ with seasoned veterans. while there seems to be an incredible number of intimidated kids in the league these days, pape sow doesn't appear intimidated by anyone. he just keeps playing hard. he won't concede anything without a fight. that's refreshing.
> 
> and he's raw. i think he's a good piece to have as we build for the future.


oh no doubt the frontcourt of bonner, pape and araujo did a tremendous job given theri time on the floor considering that:
a)both pape and hoffa have seen minimial time on floor altogether, let alone together as a tandem
b)the defensive stretch in that time was way better than what the raps spew out in their regular rotations 

the reasoning to me is because they're just fighting for minutes which leads to full effort on the floor to show what they can do and why they (pape and bonner mostly) deserve to stick with this team for not only next year, but years to come.

personally, i'd like to see the frontcourt of pape and araujo in more situations other than garbage minutes.

anyone else here pleased with the job bonner has done at the sf position? he doesn't seem to be a defensive liability as much as i thought he would be.


----------



## trick

Mike luvs KG said:


> Wow, where did that come from?


ballocks snapping


----------



## Numbed One

trick said:


> personally, i'd like to see the frontcourt of pape and araujo in more situations other than garbage minutes.


Me too. That has the makings of one badass, punishing frontcourt.


----------



## Turkish Delight

WestSydeBalla said:


> Who won the estimation thing?


You did.
And I gave you your points already.


----------



## BBB

Finally got a copy of this game. 

Looking at the box score, 2 assists for Alston? Just ridiculous for a point guard, let alone a starting PG. He started the game well, looked to share the basketball, looked to get Bosh involved. But he just drifted into a look-for-my-own-shot style. :curse: 

Bosh needs more touches. Sheed did play excellent D on him, really stopped Bosh from establishing a post up game against him, but still he needs to get more shots. We rely way too much on 3s. And when you have your PF, i.e. Marshall, shooting 3s as well, there's no one to go in to get the offensive boards. Also, there was an instance where Sow really fought hard for position down low, but what did we do? Jack up a ****ing 3! 

One other thing- there were times when our big guys (i.e. Bosh, Sow) didn't switch off the pick and roll well enough, leading to an open shot or an easy drive to the hoop. 

Really liked the hustle and hard work out there by Sow though.


----------

